# Trailering



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Practice, practice, practice. Make the trailer an enjoyable place, a place of rest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I suggest watching Clinton Anderson's trouble trailering DVD. Basically, make the outside of the trailer a place of work and the inside of the trailer a place of rest. Worked wonders with my gelding.


----------

